# my husband got me a new ruby ring :)



## persephonewillo (Oct 9, 2008)

he can be so sweet to me!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh wow! That's a stunning ring! (Big jewelry fan)
Did he get it for a special occasion or just as a "I love you" thing =) Soo soo cute!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Oct 9, 2008)

wow very pretty how sweet he is!


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 9, 2008)

no special occasion.


----------



## franimal (Oct 9, 2008)

Very cute! Im jealous, wish my man would surprise me with pretty things


----------



## Hilly (Oct 9, 2008)

I love it!!!! Rubies are great!!


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 9, 2008)

*gasp* its so pretty .


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a nice surprise.


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he earned a LOT of brownie points and free passes with that ring.  LOL


----------



## kittykit (Oct 9, 2008)

That's really beautiful. He's so sweet


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2008)

I would be so flattered to get a gift like that.  True love is there.  It's beautiful.


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 9, 2008)

aww so prettttty


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

Pretty! Sadly for me my husband would NEVER do such a thing for me. Oh well. Enjoy!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Oct 9, 2008)

That's gorgeous! Your husband must love you very much ;*


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 9, 2008)

Pretty ring!  What a sweetie


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

my man would never get think about giving me these kinds of things


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2008)

that is so pretty!


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for looking everyone.

to everyone who said their man doesn't do that sort of thing: i've been with mine for 16 years (gawd, that ages me doesn't it) and this is the first time he surprised me with such a gift.  i'm still in shock.  lol


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_thanks for looking everyone.

to everyone who said their man doesn't do that sort of thing: i've been with mine for 16 years (gawd, that ages me doesn't it) and this is the first time he surprised me with such a gift.  i'm still in shock.  lol_

 
im so happy for you. haha man that means i have a long way to go


----------



## ssmith31106 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awwww, what a sweet hubby! Hang onto him!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 14, 2008)

That ring is gorgeous! What a sweet hubby :0)


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

It's very pretty! Did he pick it out himself??


----------



## persephonewillo (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks again for looking gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





he didn't really pick it out himself.  i'm related to magpies and drawn to anything shiny.  i mentioned i thought it was a sweet ring and he just up and bought it!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 30, 2008)

that is so pretty! lucky you!


----------



## Sophi Marie (Dec 30, 2008)

Aw your husband is so sweet. I hope my future husband will do that to me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like your ring a lot because of the ruby gems. Lovely!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww, your husband's so sweet! cute ring!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's beautiful, you have a sweet husband.  Hope my hubby will surprise me w/ something special like that one day.


----------

